# Looking to start a cycling club in Stuttgart, Germany



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

I am a military member stationed in Stuttgart, Germany and once it begins to warm up I'd like to get a group of people together on Saturdays or Sundays every other weekend or so to ride anywhere from 15 to 40+ miles. I already do this on my own, but I figured that it would be nice to have some company on the trails. There are trails all throughout the Stuttgart area and I've travelled a lot of them. If anyone is interested, just let me know. I know that I am bringing this up kind of early but I figured that this is probably the best time to get a good deal on a bike for anyone that doesn't already have one. That way "I don't have a bike!" won't be an excuse when the weather warms up.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

If I'm in the area, I'll look you up. I'm all the way out in the east, so I'll rarely be out there. Make sure to post shots of your rides and the city when you're out on the town.

If you need some bike parts, I deal with an English speaking shop that specializes in a lot of top brands that's up North that I can refer you to as well. Trust me, the translations are not what you think they would be. Lots of antiquity in the language, as far as machinery is concerned (ie: an alternator on a car is a "Lichtmachinen" or Light Machine...it's not 1880 anymore!).


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Good luck with the club, Solomon!

I'm located further west in Saarbrücken, but we might be able to hook up for a ride sometime....


----------



## chaphob (Dec 16, 2007)

Solomon76, 

Coming Sunday there will be a couple of us meeting in front of the Patch Gym at about 730 AM to go for a ride. Feel free to join!


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

chaphob said:


> Solomon76,
> 
> Coming Sunday there will be a couple of us meeting in front of the Patch Gym at about 730 AM to go for a ride. Feel free to join!


Where are you all riding to? I just may join you all.


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

I just checked with my wife and she has to work on Sunday so I will have my son. I may go riding somewhere with him in the child carrier on one of my bikes (maybe to Ludwigsburg). I hope to catch up with you all and go riding with you one day though.


----------



## xfontanax (Jul 23, 2007)

chaphob said:


> Solomon76,
> 
> Coming Sunday there will be a couple of us meeting in front of the Patch Gym at about 730 AM to go for a ride. Feel free to join!


Hi, will you all be doing trail/xc riding? What distance? I'm at Panzer and I may be interested.


----------



## xfontanax (Jul 23, 2007)

Solomon76 said:


> I am a military member stationed in Stuttgart, Germany and once it begins to warm up I'd like to get a group of people together on Saturdays or Sundays every other weekend or so to ride anywhere from 15 to 40+ miles. I already do this on my own, but I figured that it would be nice to have some company on the trails. There are trails all throughout the Stuttgart area and I've travelled a lot of them. If anyone is interested, just let me know. I know that I am bringing this up kind of early but I figured that this is probably the best time to get a good deal on a bike for anyone that doesn't already have one. That way "I don't have a bike!" won't be an excuse when the weather warms up.


Solomon, have you found any singletrack in the area? I am also stationed here and have found a lot of trails, but nothing technical. I would be interested in some 15-40 mile rides, just let me know.


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

xfontanax,

Riding through the LTA next to Panzer can be pretty exciting. I commute everyday via Tank Road and on the weekends I try to venture throughout various places in and around Stuttgart.


----------



## chaphob (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey guys sorry about the late reply, i was down in munich for an exam. but yea there is a lot of single track around and it takes some exploring but there is. We will be meeting in front of the patch gym at 730 and normally ride till somewhere between 1000-1030, never really certain. it normally ranges between 20-30 miles somewhere. its a fun group and always goofy. ill be checking my mail more often till tomorrow so let me know! we dont wanna leave anyone behind!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

you guys who got to ride today got lucky. The moment I was ready and out the door, it was raining. Dresden's weather is closer to that of London. I haven't seen the sky in over seven days.


----------



## chaphob (Dec 16, 2007)

Jerk_Chicken,

man that sucks!!! it will be like that here next week i reckon. i do hope you get out!! sometimes there is nothing better than getting soaked tho! something to be said about a good muddy ride!! i hope it will be good for us tomorrow!! keep your fingers crossed for us! i hope you get some better weather!!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I had a series of injuries, including an aggravation of a back injury last week, so now I worked it out to the point where I can function and I wanted to get out to work the back, only to have it rain.

Fingers crossed for you guys down below!

*idea: we probably should assemble ourselves on the forum as Americans in Germany, rather as Ausslandern in Deutschland to avoid excluding people. I don't know, could be cool to run into other Americans or English speakers once in a while. As I go through my language courses, my English rapidly gets worse, and structured as German.


----------



## chaphob (Dec 16, 2007)

yea that sounds good to me! start it and ill put myself under it for sure. I am sorry about the injuries! that is never good and you must have been gutted to find rain after being excited to ride! I hope that your injuries don't become temperatures sensitive!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> you guys who got to ride today got lucky. The moment I was ready and out the door, it was raining. Dresden's weather is closer to that of London. I haven't seen the sky in over seven days.


the weather got nice here today...but I still haven't ridden...my batteries are charging though..so I might still get a ride in 

I hope the weather gives you a break, JC!


----------



## Solomon76 (Jul 22, 2008)

Do any of you ever ride from Vaihingen to Boeblingen via Tank Road? If so, I'm interested in how long it takes you? When I'm really pushing myself, it takes me less than 18 minutes to get from the BMW dealership in Vaihingen to the intersection of Panzer Strasse and Herd Weg in Boeblingen.

Here is a link to one of my morning commute summaries that uploaded from my bike GPS: http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/6737569

Here is a link to a 100km ride I took in and around Stuttgart a little over a month ago: http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/6857782


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

I ride my mtn bike from Hildrizhuasen to Patch often...using the tank trail if it is daylight and frog road if dark (I go in at 0400 sometimes).

I am meeting up with the guys at the gym tomorrow at 0730, hopefully some more people show.


----------



## chaphob (Dec 16, 2007)

cool! see u there! Weathers holding up too!!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I think I sort of see the Sun out here!


...sort of!


----------



## chaphob (Dec 16, 2007)

today was nice guys!! I got there at 720 and we waited till 745 and then we started off. We will set out again next week! hope to see you guys there!


----------



## chaphob (Dec 16, 2007)

Anyone up for a ride on Saturday around 10? Meet in front of the patch gym.


----------



## chopperguth (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey folks check out the Ramstein Area Cycling club www.theracc.com

The RACC is composed of Military & Civilan cyclists living in the greater Kaiserslautern Military Community. Since the KMC is the largest group of Americans in Germany many folks from other military communities take advantage of the information that is provided on the website. The RACC holds group rides several times per week. They usually will ride Rodalben (49km Single Track) at least once per month. Along with that they will post information regarding the German MTB marathons and XC races.

If your from another area of Germany, the website guru "Bcane" is willing to provide you a specific tread on the RACC site for your area/club. It would be nice to have several communities take part as many folks are looking for new places to ride


----------



## chaphob (Dec 16, 2007)

chopperguth,
Thanks for the info! Let us know if you are ever around the Stuttgart area!

There will be a few of us meeting tomorrow(Saturday) in front of the gym (if its not absolutely pouring like it is at the moment) to ride if anyone else wants to come along they are more than welcome!


----------



## chaphob (Dec 16, 2007)

hey everyone! we are moving it to 11! we will ride by the gym at11. anyone who wants to join we will be there! bundle up tho! its cooo ooold!!


----------



## clemson (Jan 30, 2004)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=94

that´s the german counterpart of mtbr.com.

that´s the regional forum for Stuttgart...so there may be some locals to go with riding


----------



## chaphob (Dec 16, 2007)

Clemson,

Thank you for the info! I am on that site too and there seems to be a lot of people right in the area!

We'll leave tomorrow, fri. 28th at 11 from the Gym if anyone wants to join!


----------



## clemson (Jan 30, 2004)

yeah ist a nice area for riding,also the alps and the allgau is not so far away for the summertime


----------



## imDUNNson! (Jul 3, 2010)

Solomon...I am new here, stationed at Kelley Barracks. I am game to ride anytime, just send me a message on here. I would really like to get hooked up with a group, preferably one that sometimes rides low-tech singlepaths...I am a beginner MTB rider with a Trek Fuel EX 8 and I wanna get the tires broke in


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Holy thread resurrection Batman!

Welcome aboard Dunn to both the forum and Germany. I'm a mountain biker and an occasional roadie but I'm currently sidelined, recouping from recent surgery. I'm up for a ride once I get cleared to ride, I'm in Schonaich, work on Patch. There are trails suitable for biking all over, just get out and explore. 
For an alternate group to hook up with try the Stuttgart-Local Area Cycle Riders on yahoo groups. They're more roadie oriented but they do mt bike rides as well.


----------



## imDUNNson! (Jul 3, 2010)

HAHA...yeah I noticed that thread was a bit old, but there were quite a few folks on it that were from around here. Since the post I have been looking around for riding spots. I made a few trips on an 11 miler riding between Kelley Barracks and Panzer Kaserne...some trail, some road. I also saw quite a few videos of some sweet non-technical downhill in Degerloch. I went out exploring for that also. If you ride down the hill from the Television Tower towards downtown Stuttgart there are quite a few trails that are mostly downhill, and some single track that looked like it could have been really sweet at one time, but have been vandalized with sticks/tree trunks. You can ride all the way to the bottom and jump on the U15 all the way up the mountain to do it all over again.  I think today I am going to try going the other way from Degerloch, away from downtown cause I still havent found the trail that was shown on youtube. Well, thanks for replying...have a good recovery and hit me up when you are better if you want to ride. By then I hope to be riding Bad Wildbad  Ciao.


----------

